# Guitar--the awful truth



## Guest

http://www.theonion.com/article/guy-carrying-guitar-case-on-elevator-envied-by-eve-18053

http://www.theonion.com/article/tense-party-enters-third-hour-of-unplayed-acoustic-37031


----------



## gHeadphone

Haha, great articles Victor!


----------



## Dim7

Nation Demands More Mind-Blowing Guitar Solos


----------



## gHeadphone

Dinner party host really wishes he had hidden those acoustic guitars/


----------



## LarryShone

What an idiot! :lol:


----------



## elgar's ghost

Just stand one of these ugly b******s in your living room and then no-one will hopefully go anywhere near it.


----------



## WilliamApocalypse

@ the first article,

Why not both? : ]


----------



## Ingélou

Loved these articles!


----------



## Pugg

Ingélou said:


> Loved these articles!


Me too, makes me smile.


----------



## Merl

http://newsthump.com/2016/04/25/playing-musical-instruments-leads-to-death-finds-daily-mail/


----------



## Taggart

Man humiliated by better guitarist playing his guitar


----------



## Pugg

Taggart said:


> Man humiliated by better guitarist playing his guitar


I did not accept the cookies from that site


----------



## Poodle

gHeadphone said:


> Haha, great articles Victor!


Yes. it was a good reed! :tiphat:


----------



## Larkenfield

gHeadphone said:


> Dinner party host really wishes he had hidden those acoustic guitars/


Hmm. Interesting article. But I believe that most musicians would not try to humiliate or show up the host, whether deliberately or not, at a party... Parties are usually intended to be non-competitive.


----------



## Merl

There's always a better guitarist than me at parties. The last one to make me look ***** only had one arm.


----------



## eugeneonagain

Merl said:


> There's always a better guitarist than me at parties. The last one to make me look ***** only had one arm.


That's what all Paul Wittgenstein's pianist friends said.


----------



## malc

It seems that every other person in London walks around with a guitar , and is supplemented by a surfeit of buskers .Gone are the days when the rough boys shouted "giss a tune" and other more choice utterances! Now the Streets of London are paved with guitars , and in the Hipster flats guitars gather dust in the long road to musical dystopia [sorry]


----------

